# Contender/Encore>>US/Canada



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

I thoght this might be the best place to post this ?

It is illegal to bring pistols into Canada.

To utilize the T/C Contender/Encore as a pistol it must first be purchased & registerd as one.

Has anyone taken a T/C Contender/Encore registered as a pistol in the US; set-up as a muzzy or rifle to Canada???


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Rico: It is iilegal to possess or own a handgun in canada and you can not even transpost a pistol in canada being a non resident or alien what ever you want to call it so if i was you i would just forget that idea....Even provincial police have to jump threw hoops to get a handgun for them selves to carry off duty....I have a freind who is a provincial police officer in ontario canada and this information i got from him


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Elk Guide said:


> Rico: It is iilegal to possess or own a handgun in canada and you can not even transpost a pistol in canada being a non resident or alien what ever you want to call it so if i was you i would just forget that idea....Even provincial police have to jump threw hoops to get a handgun for them selves to carry off duty....I have a freind who is a provincial police officer in ontario canada and this information i got from him


I was in Cabelas one day and had a conversation with a retired Windsor police officer. He said we have it good here in the USA, even though he is a retired leo he is not allowed to own a handgun in Windsor.
I would leave it home.
Rich


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

He has asked this question in three different areas, and got the same response. Guess he thinks he will get different answers. Okay here is my final answer on this, DO what your wallet can afford! Les


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Violator22 said:


> He has asked this question in three different areas, and got the same response. Guess he thinks he will get different answers.


Maybe because no one has specifically answered his question yet and he is looking for opinions in a number of different venues!

Unless Canada has a specific law aginst using and/or owning an Encore, how in the Hell would they know it was purchased as a pistol in the US if when crossing the border it was configured as a rifle or M/L unless you are dumb enough to bring the handgun barrel with you? Do you have to bring oringinal purchase documentation when you cross? That would be the only way they would know what configuration it was purchased as.

Why do people have to be so sarcastic when responding to a post, do they go through real life interacting with people in the same fashion they do when they have the anonymity of the internet! I have seen a number of responses on this site lately, that were in your face, so to speak and just don't get it. Let's not take this site to the level that many others I have visited have degraded to, Please!


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

When I transported my gun to Canada, The paper work you fill out does need to have the serial number and barrel length. Normally you do this upfront to save time before you go and they have time to clear you.
You might want to call Canadian customs at the port that you intend on going through, explain the delema, and ask them the questions. They were very helpful when I contacted them. It is better to find out now rather than when you get there. They are dead serious and do not hesitate to enforce the law over there.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Thank you to thoes that took the time to read my post:

Nailer I forgive V22's ignorance.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Bub, I answered you post when it was in the Michigan general hunting. I said if it is serial numbered as a Pistol, you can't take it to Canada. I have quite a few buddies up there and one works RCMP, that is where I got the info. I thought I answered it pretty well, guess you need to look at taking a readin course. That is why I gave the smart azzed answer. Les


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Les,

I have never posted this question in General Hunting.  
I posted once in reloading forum; you responded there:
"Why give yourself the headache, it has been serial number registered as a Pistol, the Canucks will run the serial number and confiscate said pistol. Why push the issue. Les"

Your latest post here would have been helpful first.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Since this post went the dirrection it has I did the long route of seeking the answer.

The response I recieved from The Canada Firearm Center 1-800-731-4000
was that if it is coming in with a +18.5" barrel; it is not an issue.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Rico said:


> Since this post went the dirrection it has I did the long route of seeking the answer.
> 
> The response I recieved from The Canada Firearm Center 1-800-731-4000
> was that if it is coming in with a +18.5" barrel; it is not an issue.


If you are going to bring it to Canada I would try to get the source you spoke to from Canada to send you something in writing. Just because one agency said it's ok doesn't mean another will know about it. Avoiding hassle is a good thing.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I sent the following to three seperate agencies of the Canadian Government. I will let you know what I get back from them.

A friend of mine is planning on hunting in your country this year and asked that I contact you on the following

He has hunted there a number of times, always with a rifle. This year he purchased a Thompson Contender which is registered as a handgun when he purchased the firearm, but is transformable into a long gun. Here is a link in case you are not faimilar with the firearm. http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/g2Contender.php

The question is, he has purchased the shoulder stock and both the 26" muzzle loader barrel and a rifle barrel to use this firearm on his next hunt. Though it is officially registered as a handgun, for obvious reasons, if he is only bringing the rifle version of the firearm, will he be able to legally transport into your country?

Thank you for your help,


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I can tell you RCMP says no as it's serial number lists it as a handgun. RCMP checks the serial number, they could care less if it is set up as a rifle. But, I am just trying to help. Sorry if I came off pretty harsh before. Les


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I received this message late last night

La version française de ce texte suit la version anglaise.

Thank you for contacting the Canada Border Services Agency. This e-mail has been automatically generated to let you know that we have received your message.

As per our service standards, we will make every effort to respond to your enquiry within one Canadian business day.

Please note the following information: 

The Canada Border Services Agency offers services in both Canadian official languages; we will reply to you in the official language used in your e-mail.

To protect our systems, we delete messages with attachments.

The Canada Border Services Agency's privacy policies do not allow us to forward e-mail messages on your behalf to any other Government of Canada organizations, programs, services or representatives.

We do not respond to correspondence that contains offensive language.


Merci d'avoir communiqué avec l'Agence des services frontaliers du Canada. Ce courrier électronique a été créé automatiquement pour vous informer que nous avons reçu votre message.

Conformément à nos normes de service, nous tâcherons de répondre à votre demande de renseignements dans un délai de un jour ouvrable canadien.

Veuillez noter les renseignements suivants : 

L'Agence des services frontaliers du Canada offre des services dans les deux langues officielles du Canada; nous vous répondrons dans la langue officielle utilisée dans votre message électronique.

Afin de protéger nos systèmes, nous supprimons les messages comportant des pièces jointes.

En raison de nos politiques de confidentialité, l'Agence des services frontaliers du Canada ne retransmettra pas de messages électroniques à d'autres organisations, programmes, services ou représentants du gouvernement du Canada en votre nom. 

Nous ne répondons pas à la correspondance contenant un langage abusif.

Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada
<!-- @@[email protected]@ --!>


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

The TC Arms site refers to it as a pistol or handgun in their description. Not once is it called a rifle or long gun so good luck, hope it goes in your favor.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I hope it goes his way as well, but think that Violator is dead on, but as someone else said, best to ahve it in writing and I think either way, this way you do not miss out if it is OK, and you are not screwed if it is not OK.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Here is what I got a few hours ago.

Information for visitors on bringing firearms into Canada is accessible from the "Information for . . ." section of the Canada Firearms Centre Web site at the following URLs:

Gun Users Visiting Canada
http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/info_for-renseignement/factsheets/visitin_e.asp 

Visitors/Non-Residents
http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/info_for-renseignement/non-residents/default_e.asp 

Please contact the Canada Firearms Centre for additional information. Contact information for the Centre is accessible from the "Contact Us" section of the above-mentioned Web site at the following URL:

Contact Us
http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/contact/default_e.asp

Links to additional information on visiting Canada are accessible from the "Travellers" section of the Canada Border Services Agency Web site at the following URL:

Information for Visitors to Canada
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel/visitors-e.html

We also invite you to contact the Border Information Service (BIS) by telephone and speak to an agent directly for additional assistance with your enquiry. You can access the BIS line free of charge throughout Canada by calling 1-800-461-9999. If you are calling from outside Canada, you can access the BIS line by calling (204) 983-3500 or (506) 636-5064 (long-distance charges will apply).

If you call during regular business hours (8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. local time, Monday to Friday, except holidays), you can speak directly to an agent by pressing "0" at any time. 

We hope this information will be helpful to you.

Thank you for your interest in the Canada Border Services Agency Web site. 

Internet: www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca
E-mail: [email protected]

Canada Border Services Agency 
Ottawa, ON K1A 0L8

Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

And the answer is..........

Sir, thank you for your inquiry. I am very familiar with the Thompson Center line of products and understand fully the question you ask. The Contenders and Encores when brought into Canada the first time, whether as a frame/receiver only, or as a complete firearm, are registered as either a longun (shotgun, rifle, or muzzle loader) or a handgun, the choice is that of the owner. However, because you cannot hunt with restricted firearms in Canada, (handguns and a few rifles and shotguns) most people import these models as rifles.


The further dilemna is that if you change the configuration from that of a rifle to a handgun by the changing of the stock and barrel length, the firearm with remain forever afterward a handgun by law, it can never again become a rifle.

If the firearm has never been registered in Canada before, then he could register it as a rifle, with the appropriate stock and barrel length. The question then is: has the gun ever been registered in Canada? You mention that it is officially registered as a handgun, but is this in the United States or here in Canada? If in Canada, the short answer is no- it is a handgun despite its configuration.


I would be happy to speak with you on this matter when you have the opportunity. You may contact me at the numbers below, or via email.


Regards, 

George 

George Fraser
Firearms Analyst/ Technical Advisor
Canadian Firearms Registry

Royal Canadian Mounted Police
1 800 731-4000 ext 2073
(613) 949-6514
[email protected] 












Rico said:


> I thoght this might be the best place to post this ?
> 
> It is illegal to bring pistols into Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Good job Frantz.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Frantz,
Great work & much appreciated! 
That is how MS.com is supposed to function.

Now I can tell my brother-n-law the correct info.................


Thanks again Frantz, you are a true sportsman !


----------

